# Internationals/Friendlies Tips from Kings Of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 4, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

_V2 system tip from *G Sports*, Special Status tipster:_

Soccer » World » Friendly International » Spain U21 - Germany U21
*1% - OVER 2.25 1.40* - Over/Under, Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

_Good luck!_

For today there were relased 4 system tips, with more 
to follow. The above tip is randomly chosen.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 29, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *The BetBrain* ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » World » Friendly International » Honduras - Turkey
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Turkey -0.75 1.99* (02:00 CET, 30 May)

Good luck!
---------------

Just for good and serious sports-bettors:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
successful sports-tipping business!

The conditions/details were revised, there are
some significant changes from the old setup!

You can read full details through 2 webpages of
our site. I can not post the links here, but send me
an email through our "Contact" webpage to get
them!
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jun 6, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip from " *The BetBrain* ":

Soccer » World » Friendly International » Germany - Armenia
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Germany -2.5 1.99*, at Pinnacle (20:45 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have your own 
successful sports-tipping business! 

You will have a setup which is almost like a site 
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your 
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage.
---------------


----------

